# Whats your Favorite Christmas CD?



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Now that Christmas is upon us and I have started to listen to Christmas Music again, Whats your Favorite Christmas CD or CDs?

I have a few that I like to listen to regularly around this time of year.

Chris Tomlin "Glory in the Highest"
David Foster "The Christmas Album"
Michael W. Smith "Christmastime" and Its a wonderful Christmas"
Newsong "Christmas shoes"
Hillsongs "Celebrating Christmas"
Bebe & Cece "First Christmas"
and of course Handel's Messiah
Just to name a few....


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Trans-Siberian Orchestra is the only Christmas music that I can listen to all year round. I haven't heard Michael W Smith's Christmas CD's but I was very impressed when I saw him perform a Christmas concert live with the Edmonton Symphony and guests The Katinas and Melinda Dolittle. It was a great mix of classic and modern blended with amazing talent and skill.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I was also there with my late wife, it was the last concert we went to together and we met Michael back stage. I wont forget that day. It was a superb concert. He is here again this week Tuesday and Wednesday I am going again


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Wish we could make it


----------



## 1hagop (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

Manhattan Transfer's "Christmas Album". It's great sounding, sophisticated and extremely well done. I would recommend this one without reservation.


----------

